# Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???



## HAPE-1909 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen 

Wollte gestern nen Abstecher zu nem kleinen Teich/See machen, der direkt hinter der Grenze bei Oeding (Kreis Borken) liegt... Den Teich/See habe ich über Google-Earth entdeckt, dort angekommen leider gesehen, dass er das Vereinsgewässer vom "de Karper" ist und da ich im VIOS Enschede bin, dort leider nicht fischen darf... 

Nun 2 Fragen: 

Kennt jemand das Gewässer?  
Welche Fischarten sind dort vertreten bzw. lohnt es sich dort mal zu fischen??? 

Für diesen Fall würde ich dann im neuen Jahr nicht mehr im VIOS Enschede verlängern, sonder zum "de Karper" wechseln, um dort angeln zu dürfen! 

Muss ich für diese Eventualität irgendwas beim VIOS Enschede abmelden? Oder läuft es automatisch ab, wenn ich mich nicht melde (habe nämlich noch keine Post oder dergleichen bekommen) (Angelpapiere gekauft bei Angelladen Böcker in Gronau). 

Gibt es in Winterswijk oder Umgebung nen Angelladen, wo ich die entsprechenden Papiere vom "de Karper" - Verein erwerben kann, so wie ich es dieses Jahr in Gronau gemacht habe? 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten...


----------



## snofla (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

hi christian

versuchs mal hier

HSV de Karper

Contactpersoon: R. Schippers 
Adres: Koningsweg 161 
Postcode en woonplaats: 7102DS WINTERSWIJK 
Telefoonnummer: 0031543-518074 

Quelle:www.vispas.nl


ich hab gelesen das du den Vispas bei böcker geholt hast und kann dir nur empfehlen diesen direkt bei den vereinen und jeweils beim VVV der stadt zu holen,da fährst du immer besser mit.

Teilweise gibts den Vispas nicht beim VVV, die könner dir aber sagen wo du ihn bekommst.

VVV von Winterwijk

http://www.vvvwinterswijk.nl/


----------



## HAPE-1909 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

Danke für die Antwort - hab auch schon die Internetseite des Vereins "de karper" gefunden - haben sogar noch andere schöne Vereinsgewässer, die mir auch gefallen könnten.

Leider steht auch dort nicht der Fischbesatz der Teiche, den ich gern wissen würde...

Werd dann im neuen Jahr mal Kontakt zum Verein aufnehmen und meine Papiere dann daher beziehen...

Vom VIOS Enschede muss ich mich aber nicht abmelden oder sonstwas oder?


----------



## snofla (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

nein brauchst dich nicht abzumelden


----------



## gimli (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*



> ich hab gelesen das du den Vispas bei böcker geholt hast und kann dir nur empfehlen diesen direkt bei den vereinen und jeweils beim VVV der stadt zu holen,da fährst du immer besser mit.



Warum fährt man damit besser?#c


----------



## snofla (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

weil böcker  damals schon bei den vergünnigungen 50DM und mehr genommen hat und ich die info beim VVV in Eibergen bekommen hab das im Juweliergeschäft die sachen für ca 25DM zu bekommen sind............

deswegen fährt man damit besser,ausserdem wenn du beim ansässigen angelverein die Papiere holst bekommen die was von der Kohle ab für ihren Verein...............hat mir mal ne Holländer erzählt.............


und nochwas der Böcker redet mir zuviel  :m


----------



## Jogibär (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

Hallo,

also mein Händler , bei dem ich die Papiere hole, vertreibt diese nur für den Verein. Es ist ja nicht mehr so, dass man den Vispas kauft (wie früher die Sportvisakte) sondern man wird Mitglied im Verein und erhält darüber auch den Vispas.
Will Sagen: Da man zum Erhalt des Vispas Mitglied in einem Verein sein muß, wird dieser Verein auch den Anteil an den Gebühren kriegen.


----------



## Wizard2 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*



snofla schrieb:


> und nochwas der Böcker redet mir zuviel :m


 
ja, das findest nicht nur du! 

aber sonst ganz ok, aber das der 50% mehr nimmt hätte ich nicht gedacht. hatte damals bei ihm geholt da ich dort gleich meine fragen beantwortet kam. kann man eigentlich auch bei 2 vereinen eintreten? víos hat ein paar richtig gute hechtgewässer, und de karper haben auch schicke gewässer. mal sehen.


----------



## Jogibär (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich auch bei 2 vereinen eintreten?



Ja, Kann man. Man bekommt dann auch einen Teil des Geldes zurück. Hier im Board gibt es da auch einen Tröt der heißt glaub ich "Doubele Afdracht" oder so ähnlich. da gehts auch um die doppelten Gebühren. Der ist noch nicht so alt. Ich hab leider im Moment keine Zeit. Ich geh gleich nochmal auf die Suche, dann leg ich nen Link.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## Jogibär (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

hier isser schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113442&highlight=afdracht


----------



## Dieter1952 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*



snofla schrieb:


> weil böcker damals schon bei den vergünnigungen 50DM und mehr genommen hat und ich die info beim VVV in Eibergen bekommen hab das im Juweliergeschäft die sachen für ca 25DM zu bekommen sind............
> 
> deswegen fährt man damit besser,ausserdem wenn du beim ansässigen angelverein die Papiere holst bekommen die was von der Kohle ab für ihren Verein...............hat mir mal ne Holländer erzählt.............
> 
> ...


 
_Dass er das doppelte verlangt hat für die selben Scheine bezweifel ich. (Werde ihn fragen)_

_Er redet viel, na ja|rolleyes. Er will natürlich verkaufen, ist sein Beruf. Nur fühle ich mich dort besser aufgehoben als in irgend einem Grünen Warenhaus wo der Dealer nicht den Unterschied zwischen Multi-und Stationärrolle kennt. Preise? Bin vor Weihnachten dagewesen und habe mir ne Spro Passion im Angebot geholt. Habe die Rolle im Internet nicht preiswerter gesehen._


----------



## snofla (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

Frag ihn ruhig,bin mal gespannt wenn Betting seine neue Halle fertig hat,kommt ja eine eigene Etage für unser Hobby


----------



## Dieter1952 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*



snofla schrieb:


> Frag ihn ruhig,bin mal gespannt wenn Betting seine neue Halle fertig hat,kommt ja eine eigene Etage für unser Hobby


 
_Ahaus?_


----------



## gimli (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*



snofla schrieb:


> weil böcker  damals schon bei den vergünnigungen 50DM und mehr genommen hat und ich die info beim VVV in Eibergen bekommen hab das im Juweliergeschäft die sachen für ca 25DM zu bekommen sind............


Das habe ich bisher nicht gewusst, dass man bei manchen Angeldealern einen Aufschlag (ohne Gegenwert) zahlen muss, da es mir noch nie passiert ist. Das scheint wohl nur ein grenznahes Problem zu sein. |kopfkrat

Soweit ich mich an die alten Vergunning-Zeiten erinnern kann, waren meist noch Zusatzerlaubnisscheine eines Angelvereins mit dabei (Rundumglücklichpaket), wenn ich mehr als üblich für die Grote Vergunning bezahlen musste.


----------



## snofla (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Ahaus?_




@Dieter 

ja Ahaus


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*



snofla schrieb:


> Frag ihn ruhig,bin mal gespannt wenn Betting seine neue Halle fertig hat,kommt ja eine eigene Etage für unser Hobby


 

ne eigene etage solls nicht werden, allerdings ca das doppelte wie bisher. so hab ichs verstanden. zum glück haben sie die angelabteilung nicht weg gegeben.


----------



## snofla (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

@Wizard2

weißt du wann die den Bau fertig haben wollen??


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder im "de Karper" Angelverein von Winterswijk???*

soll jetzt relativ schnell fertig werden. sind beim innenausbau glaub ich. war freitag noch da, aber nen genauen termin hat er nicht gesagt


----------

